# Pilotes Iomega zip CD650



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Septembre 2013)

bonjour à tous,
j'ai deux lecteurs-graveurs externes de ce type (en USB)
mais pas les pilotes !
juste le cd avec des fichiers .exe
et je dois sauvegarder des fichiers audio depuis un iMac 400DV (Panther+9.2.2) hébergeant CD-spin doctor (numérisation de vinyles)
existe t'il un driver universel pour ce type de lecteur ?
ou un pilote OS 9 ?
rien trouvé d'efficace chez Iomega / Lenovo, qui me cause de Iomega Hot Burn que j'ai pas...
bizarre ou normal ?
;-)
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> j'ai deux lecteurs-graveurs externes de ce type (en USB)
> mais pas les pilotes !
> juste le cd avec des fichiers .exe
> ...



Tu as essayé sans pilote ? un graveur de CD USB, en principe, n'a pas besoin de pilote pour fonctionner sur Mac !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Septembre 2013)

Rien !
pas reconnu ni sous Panther ni sous classic,
je suis mal :mes fichiers Aiff sont tous sur cet iMac,
j'ai vendu un de ces graveurs l'année dernière et les drivers mac devaient s'y trouver !
(me souviens plus...)
Peut être Burn X Free le fait bien sous Panther ?....le site n'existe plus (hernansoft) :-(
Patrick JJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

Curieux, ça, selon le site de Iomega, ni Windows XP ni Mac OS X n'ont besoin de pilote pour ce graveur, seuls Windows 98 et Millenium en nécessitent :mouais:

Sous Panther, tu as vérifié, à la rubrique "Gravure de disque" d'Infos système Apple, s'il est mentionné (et sinon, apparait-il à la rubrique USB) ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Septembre 2013)

Mais uniquement dans infos système, rubrique USB
ou il apparait,
USB Zip CD:

  Capacité:    442.78 Mo
  Fabricant:    IOMEGA
  Modèle:    IOMEGA ZIPCD 650 USB
  Type de disque:    CD-RW
  Gravure du disque:    Géré par Apple
  Support amovible:    Oui
  Disque amovible:    Oui
  Nom BSD:    disk1
  Nom du constructeur:    Iomega
  Vitesse:    Jusqu&#8217;à 12 Mb/s
  ID du produit:    80 ($50)
  Numéro de série:    50BA30091C0000000000
  Alimentation du bus (mA):    500
  Gestionnaires OS9:    Non

pas de mention "gravure de disque" sur ce mac ( puisque qu'il n'est pas équipé de graveur ).
PatrickJJ


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2013)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Mpas de mention "gravure de disque" sur ce mac ( puisque qu'il n'est pas équipé de graveur ).
> PatrickJJ



Si si, c'est juste mes souvenirs qui sont flous, la rubrique "gravure de disque" n'est apparue qu'avec Tiger, sous Panther, c'était dans USB que c'était mentionné :



patrick jean-jacques a dit:


> Type de disque:    CD-RW
> *Gravure du disque:    Géré par Apple*



Donc, je confirme, tu n'as pas besoin de pilote !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (17 Septembre 2013)

Et oui,
merci ;-)
donc il me reste à tester sur un cd-rom;
numérisation sous OS 9 puis gravure sous Panther,
un peu de gymnastique,
rien d'insurmontable,
Patrick JJ


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Septembre 2013)

Et bien pour en finir donc sous Panther et avec BurnXFree 1.5 tout se passe bien (en 2x et 4x)
idéal pour graver de la musique !
Patrick JJ


----------



## bibi78 (23 Septembre 2013)

pour les zip il y avait un truc comme ça je crois :
IomegaWare (Mac OS 8/9) for Mac - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2013)

bibi78 a dit:


> pour les zip il y avait un truc comme ça je crois :
> IomegaWare (Mac OS 8/9) for Mac - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com
> 
> @+



Non, ça, c'était pour les lecteurs de disquettes Zip (100 et 250 Mo), et de disques Jaz (1 et 2 Go), pas pour les graveurs de CD.


----------



## gaetan (25 Octobre 2013)

Une question idiote : si c'est juste pour sauvegarder des fichiers aiff, pourquoi ne pas les mettre dans un premier temps sur une clé usb ? C'est de l'usb 1.1 donc très lent mais ça marche parfaitement.


----------

